# General > Reunions >  Planning for 2012

## Rainmaker2

Anybody interested in helping to arrange a reunion for people who started Wick High in August 1984? Or in other words if you went to Wick High and you're turning 40 in 2012? I'd be willing to help out but due to the fact I'm in deepest drakest Oxfordshire it may make doing some of the organising somewhat difficult.

----------


## catnip

*Hi Rainmaker, I have put the feelers out for this on facebook of those who I have as friends who were in my year at the High School.  They seem to be keen.  It would take a lot of organising.  I am up in wick.  PM me with who you are.*

----------


## Tellyaddict

Hi both I went to Wick High in August 1984 and am willing to help with the organisation of a reunion am on Facebook as well so probably know both of you!!

----------


## DanaFlett

Sounds great,count me in.

----------


## catnip

_There has been a face book page created for this event called Wick High School Reunion 2012.   I have spoken to a few who do not do facebook and wont.  Anyway planning a meeting in about a few weeks to discuss where and when._

----------


## catnip

Vivian Mackay, Jenny Lee, Lee Bruce, James  Cormack, Stephen Gunn, Andrew Harper, Hans Henderson, Marc Leith,  Roderick McBoyle, Neil McColl, Andrew Mackay, Stephen McLeod, Colin  McNab, Gregor Paul, Iain Sinclair, Deborah Bain, Elizabeth Bremner,  Judith Fraser, Hayley Harper, Kathryn Hendry, Jean Lee, Lorna Macdonald,  Mhari Ann Macleod, Elizabeth McPhee, Lynne Rosie, Sylvia Stewart, Dawn  Sutherland, Kathleen Williamson, Douglas Cook, Michael Freeman, Craig  McBeath, Paul Mackinnon, Robert Macleod, George Mackay, Gary Munro,  Ronnie Munro, Lachlan Renwick, Derek Shearer, Marc Steven, Alexander  Stewart, Gavin Swanson, Jane Allan, Carina Campbell, Caroline Gannon,  Jane Henderson, Tina Longstaff, Donna McAdie, Janice Macaulay, Catherine  McKenzie, Fiona McKenzie, Rachel Mappin, Nicola Reid, Irene Ritchie,  Yvonne Thomson Alan Calder, Alan Doig, Mark Foubister, Richard  Fraser, Andrew Gunn, Michael Henderson, Michael Macleod, John Sinclair,  Allan Slater, William Sutherland, Mark Thain, Tracy Bremner, Donna  Durrand, Lesley Macpherson, Pauline Nicholson, Marie Robertson, Maureen  Robertson, Ruth Rosie, Avril Ross, Fiona Steven, Alison Sutherland,  Kerry Werfel, Norman Baikie, William Cormack, Ashley Cowie, Mark  Edwardson, Gavin Geddes, Darren Hutchison, Simon Johnston, Alistair  Miller, Kenneth Miller, Stuart Oliver, Jo Ward, Tracy Barnie, Catherine  Begg, Vivian Campbell, Helen Cormack, Anne Henderson, Marion Macaulay,  Dana Mackay, Alison Mackenzie, Annette Morrison, Amanda Purves, Eleanor  Richards, Wendy Thain, George Campbell, Alexander Fraser, Charles  Geddes, Gavin Graham, Darren Heppel, Alistair Jack, Paul Kennedy, Paul  Macdonald, Neil Pearson, Carl Punnett, Ian Strachan, Andrew Sutherland,  Lorna Begg, Millie Duff, Connie Dunnet, Gillian Geddes, Olivia Gunn,  Geraldine Keith, Elizabeth Johnson, Alison Mackay, Fiona Mackay,  Elizabeth McPhee, Rona Polson, Christine Sainsbury, Donna Simpson,  Robert Bain, Kevin Budge, Brian Campbell, Ian Cormack, Andrew Falconer Peter Gunn, Hamish Harrold, Alistair Lawrie, Leon  McAdie, George Ronaldson, Peter Sinclair, Andrew Wilson, Janet Adamson,  Jane Banks, Suzanne Connor, Dawn Cormack, Susie Flockhart, Carol-Anne  Funk, Karen Gordon, Lorna McPhee, Avril Miller, Charalia Munro, Wendy  Oag, Louise Ross, Ann Shearer, Lauren Sutherland, David Alexander,  Steven Cormack, Brian Farmer, Martin Goudie, Darryl Macalpine, Darren  Mackay, George McPhee, David Richard, Ian Ross, Stuart Smith, Francis  Sutherland, Wilma Banks, Amanda Gray, Fiona Mackay, Rhona Mackay,  Kirsten Mackenzie, Julia Martin, Janice Miller, Shirley Mowat, Donna  Oag, June Oag, Sandra Scott, Wendy Steven, Anne Sutherland, Chani  Martin, Donald Sutherland, Margaret Munro.


This is a list of all who started Wick High in August 1984.  If you know any of them let them know about the reunion for 2012!

----------


## catnip

Saturday 26th Feb 2011 at Wetherspoons Wick at 8pm for all who want to meet up and discuss the reunion.

----------


## Tellyaddict

Had our first meeting last night and we are planning to have the reunion on Saturday 28th July 2012 in the Norseman Hotel.  Will keep you updated when we have more information.

----------


## Rainmaker2

Hi all,
Well we aren't too far away from this now. An e-mail account has been setup for those who want tickets. It's wighhighreunion2012@hotmail.co.uk When you e-mail let us know how many tickets you want and who they are for. You'll then receive an invoice from Paypal which can be paid by Paypal, credit or debit card or even BACS. The cost of ticket is 10 pounds each. Looking forward to renewing some old friendships.

Gavin Geddes

----------


## Jud

Wick High School Reunion Class of 84
Saturday 28th July 8pm, Norseman Hotel Wick

To Order tickets: email: wickhighreunion2012@hotmail.co.uk
With your name & number of tickets required. You'll then receive an invoice from Paypal which can be paid by Paypal, credit or debit card or even BACS.
Or
Available from: Woodys, Bridge Street, Wick
£10.00

----------


## catnip

_TICKETS ARE NOW AVAILABLE TO BUY IN WOODY'S, BRIDGE STREET WICK  
Price £10.00 per person._







Lauren Campbell

----------


## DanaFlett

Gonna pop through to Wick on Monday to pick my two tickets up,looking forward to it.

----------


## catnip

_ONLNE TICKETS 

IF YOU ARE GETTING YOUR TICKET ONLINE VIA PAY PAL Y0U MUST GET IT BEFORE THE EVENING OF WED 25TH JULY.   TICKETS STILL AVAILABLE FROM WOODY'S, BRIDGE STREET WICK.

IF YOU ARE PLANNING TO PAY AT DOOR PLEASE CONTACT ME ASAP SO WE HAVE THE NUMBERS FOR THE FOOD FOR THE HOTEL.

lauren72@tiscali.co.uk

Lauren Campbell (Sutherland)


Can't wait to see you all!!!_

----------

